# Manchester, Ohio Indian Artifact and Antique Show



## SODIGGER (Jul 1, 2013)

July 26th and 27th in Manchester, Ohio along the Ohio River, situated 60 miles east of Cincinnati Ohio, 40 miles west of Portsmouth Ohio, 60 miles north of Lexington, Kentucky , 110 miles south of Columbus, Ohio. The venue is at "The River Barn " on state route 52. 9am - 4pm. Bottle collectors/dealers, Indian Artifact collectors/dealers and Antique collectors/dealers all welcome. Contact me at nscuba@frontier.com for more info.


----------



## accountantadam (Jul 10, 2013)

How many dealers usually set up down there?


----------



## LC (Jul 10, 2013)

Been trying to take that show in for a few years now and have never made it to it as of yet . Seems something always comes up preventing me from attending . I am told it is a pretty good show , don't know how many dealers set up there .


----------



## SODIGGER (Jul 12, 2013)

We have been putting on the Indian Artifact Show for 20+ years and it is truly "The Best of The Best", some old time collections, true authentic artifacts. We added the Antique Show 3 years ago and it is growing a little each year. We charge 35$ a table for set up at the Indian Artifact Show and 15$ to set up at the Antique Show, (the Antique Show is outside0, we welcome anything old and collectable. The Indian Artifact show is a 2 day show and if Antique's want to set up on Friday,  that's great,  we have only advertised the Antique show as a 1 day Saturday show, if we can continue to build maybe it will become a 2 day show. ADMISSION ID FREE TO ALL. There are several bottle dealers that sit up and we are hoping for more this year.


----------

